# roller covers



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

i am sure this topic has been covered already. does every one use the best covers -sheepskin like me or is there something better. anyone know a online store i can by a bunch from instead of spending 10.00 at the paint store.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you tried buying in bulk from your paint store in order to get a better price?

Try this link:

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2735


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My everyday cover is a 3/4" Wooster 50/50. I use the lambswool covers once or twice a year when the finish and sheen are critical.


----------

